# Repairing network adapter matter



## grmivisitor (Jun 7, 2007)

Hi:
I am seeking to decipher an error message I got when I used the Diagnose Connection Problems in IE7 (the message I got when I attempted to repair my wireless network connection by right-clicking on the icon in the tray -- 'Windows could not finish repairing the problem because the following action could not be completed: Disabling the wireless network adapter. Make sure your network adapter is properly installed.' -- was quite useless to me :down: because the Atheros AR5005G Wireless Network adapter was preinstalled on my Toshiba Satellite A85-S107 notebook, a WinXP system with SP2 applied...)

OK, using the Diagnose Connection Problems tool provided some help -- and more questions ... specifically, a message in the diagnostic log revealed this:

action Automated repair: Reset network connection 
action Disabling the network adapter 
error Failed while disabling the network adapter 
error Failed with error 0x800F020D: *The class installer registry entry is invalid.*

So, this is what I don't know how to solve:
(1) Where in the Registry can I find the entry?
(2) Since the entry is said to be invalid, what would a valid entry look like?
(I can disable/re-enable the adapter through the Device Manager, but it had been more of a hassle without the success in clearing the earlier error message) 

I have uninstalled/reinstalled the driver for the Atheros three times (am not sure if an updated driver exists), which leads me to another question: I have in the Registry five references to Wireless Connections (Wireless Connection, Wireless Connection 2, Wireless Connection 3, and the current Wireless Connection 4). Is there a way in clearing out some of those Registry entries, since in my opinion, there is no point having them if I can't access the previous ones? (Unfortunately for me, re-installing the driver didn't provide a valid entry  )

 (wanted to get that EEK out of my system)

Well, searching the Web hadn't been any help, but I did find this forum, so I hope that I can gain something from this, beside a headache....

thanks...


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Sounds like registry corruption, I can't find anything on that error. Did you check the Event Log to see if there are any clues there? If there's an entry, please post it with the event ID.


----------



## grmivisitor (Jun 7, 2007)

Hi John:
_Did you check the Event Log to see if there are any clues there? If there's an entry, please post it with the event ID. _
No entries in the Event Log; however, is there a way to to set up the Event Viewer to record entries in Internet Explorer?
(I looked under System inb Event Viewer, but no clues there, either)
I've also checked for possible Registry corruption (using Iolo's System Mechanic), but have turned up no indications.
 
But, thanks for the suggestions....


----------



## RegeditUGH (Jun 16, 2007)

I had similar issues with my DVD/CD-W drive on my Toshiba laptop yesterday, now am running into it with my Atheros AR5005G Wirless Network Adapter / Driver!

Per Microsoft.com, I followed their advice (after backing up my registry, already made that fatal mistake once, ugly stuff!)...

Here's the scoop: I'll use my DVD/CD-W drive as an example.

If you're using Vista, click the Pearl, or Start, type Regedt32.exe or just go to that from your start / run: Then find the following key in your registry.

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\{4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318

314060 is the article # on Microsoft.com- They stated to right-click & delete the upper & lower filters on the right-hand window. Poof, like Keyser Soze, my DVD/CD-W drive was working. I was almost as pissed as I was happy. haha

Lately, my newest problem is that my Wireless network just disappeared. PERIOD. I'm on FiOS, so even resetting the router & reconfiguring it myself... that doesn't even work; No clue as to why it's happening. My Code 19 error isn't recognized by the Atheros AR5005G/Microsoft when I send it through. 

I'm sure this is a similar problem to what you're getting. It's a registry problem, or a corruption issue... but, if all else fails, freeware is available for us on Soft32.com!

Regards,

RegeditUGH


----------



## grmivisitor (Jun 7, 2007)

Hi...

Am not sure if this key

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\{4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318

governs my wireless network adapter (as opposed to my DVD drive)...


----------



## grmivisitor (Jun 7, 2007)

OK, I decided to look through the registry for references to the adapter
I'm not certain if this has any differences in WinXP versus Vista....

So, I am looking for possible corruption, but have no idea of what it would look like...

Therefore, I've attached a couple of screenshots in which there are references to the adapter in the Registry (I found 13 references in the Registry, but think it not proper to upload all 13 and the zip file is too big to upload) Sorry, the attachment didn't work....

Of possible interest is that the adapter is reference in the Registry under the following keys:
MyComputer\HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\Class\{4d36e972-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002bE10318}\0011

MyComputer\HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\Control\Class\{4d36e972-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002bE10318}\0011

MyComputer\HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\{4d36e972-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002bE10318}\0011

If that is too many, then determining which ones are safe to delete becomes the problem.....


----------



## RegeditUGH (Jun 16, 2007)

Ok, same issue, 30 years later... here's where I stand on this (and much more edguhmakated). 

I'll start off by saying that locating this information in the registry is still extremely difficult, and I was actually searching for it tonight, but round my own reply in the google.com search as the first hit (lol), so figured I'd hop right back in on this with some pretty good updates: 

1- signed

Go to the control panel, or simply "run" the devmgr.exe program through that command line. What you'll want to look for is your Network Adapters area, obviously, and find your AtherosAR5005G minion of the underworld. From there, right-click and hit the properties option, click on the "driver" tab- notice the option to update your driver software. This is where you want to be particularly specific about how you update! 

* Make sure you do not search automatically.
* Browse your computer for driver software.
-----> From there, do NOT click the "Browse" button. 
-----------------> Click, "Let me pick from a list on my computer."

Take, for example, the 3 on mine.

I. AtherosAR5005G Wireless Network Adapter
II. AtherosAR5005G Wireless Network Adapter V. 7.2.0.125 (1.27.07)
III. AtherosAR5005G Wireless Network Adapter V. 7.3.1.42 (6.18.07)

Driver Option #1 has Authenticode signature, yet Driver Option #'s 2 & 3 are digitally signed. This made the difference between connectivity and no connectivity! Version new or version old made no difference, I tried them all. 

Look for that digital signature and, if you don't have it, download new software online. 

If it requires that you restart your computer afterwards, so be it... but, that may just do the trick. :up: I, myself, am still at a point where that, upon restarting my computer, I have to repeat this entire process of reinstalling my driver software. Small price to pay, though, to be connected wirelessly! I'm sure the rest will fall into place after that. 

Hopefully this will come of benefit to others in some way... Does anyone know of the default settings for this driver? (eg, the 802.11b Preamble, Network Address, Transmit Buffers, Scan Valid Interval, Receive Buffers)?

My values (in order) are: 
** Long & Short
** Not Present
** 256
** 60
** 512

---> I know I changed that last one when trying (with emphasis on the "error" in trial-and-error,) but wasn't sure if we should perhaps modify the network address field, for example. Defaults???

Also note: With my updates, rapidly at that, I'm now showing this is Wireless Connection #3, with AtherosAR5005G Adapter #2. 

Looking further into the details tab, I find many GUID's (looks like {12345-1234-ABCD-12345}) of sibling strings off of this... which would be the cause of these additional #'s. More updates to follow on that note. 

I just have to find it in the registry. 

FUN TIP FOR EVERYONE, visit CCLEANER.COM to download that program through filehippo.com. It's safe, but TOTALLY AWESOME. You can clean your registry & also your temp/cache/cookies, and also get your .ini's, (null's... not sure, I use AMUST for that, or microsoft.com has a free program if you can validate your Windows) but the program stands for Crap Cleaner! lol Either way, it rocks, and does a TON OF STUFF for you. It's totally user friendly, allows backups, is current on version, and the mirror sites to download through are safe. Have fun! 

----- They even have the full K-Lite Codec pack available now for Vista users like me who have DVD Decoder problems! Goooooo File Hippo!!!! It's a good day afterall. 

Regards,

RegeditUGH  

Erik


----------



## RegeditUGH (Jun 16, 2007)

grmi rocks... thanks for the keys! gimme a jingle, catch ya on the jangle,  i'll backup, do some trial & error w/deletion, then repost once i figure out which ones may need deletion, assuming that's what needs to be done.










Regards,

RegeditUGH

Erik


----------



## grmivisitor (Jun 7, 2007)

Anyone have any suggestions as far as downloading a current Atheros AR5005G Wireless Network Adapter??


----------



## grmivisitor (Jun 7, 2007)

OK, I've found, downloaded and installed an updated, digitally signed driver for my network wireless adapter  ...but now need to figure out (a) how to clear that original error, or (b) see if rebooting will do the trick. (the driver I have is dated 6-20-2007)


----------

